# NICE Type 2 Guidelines Update Treatment Options



## Vanessa (May 28, 2009)

2009/033 NICE short clinical guideline increases treatment options for patients with type 2 diabetes


http://www.nice.org.uk/newsroom/pre...dia=1&mid=7DB16219-19B9-E0B5-D4762F8F900F349E


----------



## Vanessa (May 28, 2009)

Took me a little while to get there but here's the link to the fully updated NICE Type 2 Guideline (102 pages of it) - looks like we now need to refer to CG87 in discussions with our health care teams

http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/pdf/CG87ShortGuideline.pdf

There is a separate link to the appendices too


----------



## wakman (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice post thank you good bedtime reading


----------

